# Larry Dahlberg Tackle



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I've heard a lot about these, but not seen'em in action!!! Must see video! I can't get over just how sweet the frog's action is. Check'em out for your self.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator has been itching to try out his and I was gonna wait for his review before buying one but after seeing how it moves I'm gonna order probably 2 or 3 of them. Looks fantastic and it's movement is incredible.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

The frog does look really good, but I bet he loses legs like crazy when they short strike.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Funny how history repeats itself. That looks exactly like the action of Bill Plummer's SuperFrog, which has been out for years and years. All of a sudden it&#8217;s &#8220;new and exciting&#8221;. Nothing against Larry Dahlberg, I&#8217;ve enjoyed his show the few times I&#8217;ve seen it.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

He makes some great flies and apparently some good hard baits/softbaits!


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

They can keep those frogs, too expensive and I read this review, "excellent bait but the legs rip off after just a few fish and then the bait is worthless."


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I can see why the legs are getting ripped off they are jelly soft. They do come with and extra set of legs though. Heres some new additions to the frog box including Dahlbergs.I got them in the mail today, I ordered them 10/26/10 . Sorry the pics huge..


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Buzzin,who makes those frogs in the pic that's on the left? Look good and I wouldn't mind trying to get a couple of those kind as well.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

The ones on the left are captain kens frogs. They are about $2 cheaper than the dahlbergs but they are strictly topwater. Only place I found them at was kayakbassfishing.com these are the $10 clones. Check out his originals crazy expensive but I've yet to see a more realistic frog. Ken is a taxidermist with a very skilled hand with the brush.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Buzzin said:


> The ones on the left are captain kens frogs. They are about $2 cheaper than the dahlbergs but they are strictly topwater. Only place I found them at was kayakbassfishing.com these are the $10 clones. Check out his originals crazy expensive but I've yet to see a more realistic frog. Ken is a taxidermist with a very skilled hand with the brush.


Thanks for the info on those,I'm gonna have to check that site out to see if I can get a few. Doesn't matter if they're strictly topwaters or not because that's what I want. Love to see the explosions on frogs.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I bought the Green and Lime before they sold out the first time and just received the second order of Green and Lime...I have to have spares before I will fish something "Hard". These frogs pass the eye test and the aquarium test...I can hardly wait to try them at CJ. The legs feel like the plastic part of the craw and it held up well.
I loved the Brown Clankin' Craw and used it with great success last year and bought the Red one and "Spares" also, I was surprised at the number of smaller fish that hit the craw, they hit it as hard as the big fish.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I bought the Green and Lime before they sold out the first time and just received the second order of Green and Lime...I have to have spares before I will fish something "Hard". These frogs pass the eye test and the aquarium test...I can hardly wait to try them at CJ. The legs feel like the plastic part of the craw and it held up well.
> I loved the Brown Clankin' Craw and used it with great success last year and bought the Red one and "Spares" also, I was surprised at the number of smaller fish that hit the craw, they hit it as hard as the big fish.


I knew for some reason that you woulda tested those frogs out in your aquarium. Only a few more months before we're all thawed out from this "ice age".


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> I knew for some reason that you woulda tested those frogs out in your aquarium. Only a few more months before we're all thawed out from this "ice age".


Yep, I couldn't sit there looking at those frogs for another month or so. I took the top of the aquarium off and pulled it along, the African's beat on it a couple times and the (very soft) legs held up to Peacock attacks. I'm telling ya...you need this bait


----------

